# Snakewood camp knife



## godogs57 (Oct 17, 2016)

Another knife I recently finished. This one is made from CPM154CM stainless hardened and tempered to a 60.5 Rockwell. Snakewood handles with mosaic pins go together well I think. 

Thanks for looking:


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 17, 2016)

Hank it looks super nice


----------



## bg7m (Oct 18, 2016)

Another beauty


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 19, 2016)

Beautiful work sir.


----------



## killerv (Oct 20, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful knife!


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful work Hank


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 3, 2016)

Don't guess I have ever seen snake wood.
It is beautiful and so is the knife


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 6, 2016)

Very distinctive!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

So beautiful! You have amazing skills!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd have to agree that everything goes together nicely.  that knife is nothing but nice.


----------



## Redbow (Nov 12, 2016)

Amazing work, that's a beauty for sure..


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

very nice


----------



## bigelow (Nov 28, 2016)

Great knife


----------

